# Tearing up Cage



## kcoulsto (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had my hedgehog, Pablo, for about 6 months. Lately, he has become destructive at night in his cage. He has been knocking his wheel and house over. This has only become a problem the past 2 or 3 weeks. When I first got him he would do it every so often, but lately he has been doing it every night. Is there anything I can do to make him stop this behavior?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

um...not likely...


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

You may want to fasten his wheel to his cage if you can. At least then if he goes on a rampage he will still have his wheel to run on.


----------



## Hodgeroo (Jan 20, 2011)

I would definitely anchor the wheel if he is pulling it down. He is probably being destructive because of excess energy, and not being able to run can only make things worse! I'd also suggest giving him some sort of toy that could be a better outlet for his energy. Do you have a dig box? (IE a kleenex box with a hole cut in it as an entrance, filled with 1 inch wide strips of fleece). He may just have a stronger digging for bugs and slugs instinct than some. Making him a dig box to dig up and throw fleece everywhere may make him less destructive towards the things he shouldn't be destroying. I usually hide a couple treats in the bottom of my hedgie's dig box so he can feel like he is hunting some of his own food.


----------



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

yes the wheel is one problem because i didnt have a weel for a while, and the next i found everything up side down! :evil: so the water made me hav to clean the cage every day so i pind the dish on the wall and igloo that worked . the rest of the stuff you just cant fix enlas your hedgehog has something to do at night. its anoying! :x


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

How big is his cage? My hedgie used to do this until I got her a bigger cage. I would try to secure the wheel also. Not only to make sure he can wheel but so he doesn't have it fall on him and hurt him.


----------

